# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تاریخ برگزاری کنکور های ۱۴۰۰ اعلام شد

## NormaL

سخنگوی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور تاریخ برگزاری کنکورهای سراسری سال ۱۴۰۰ را اعلام کرد.فاطمه زرین‌آمیزی سخنگوی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در گفت‌وگویی از اعلام تاریخ برگزاری کنکور سراسری، ارشد و دکتری سال ۱۴۰۰ برای ورود به دانشگاه‌ها و موسسات آموزش عالی خبر داد.
سخنگوی سازمان سنجش گفت: کنکور دکتری در ۱۵ اسفند ۹۹ برگزار و ثبت نام آن از ۲ آذر آغاز می‌شود و ۹ آذر به پایان می‌رسد.
زرین آمیزی اضافه کرد: کنکور کارشناسی ارشد ۶ خرداد ۱۴۰۰ برگزار و ثبت‌نام آن از ۱۶ آذر آغاز می‌شود و ۲۳ آذر به پایان می‌رسد.
مدیرکل روابط عمومی سازمان سنجش اضافه کرد: کنکور سراسری در پنجشنبه ۱۰ تیر و جمعه ۱۱ تیر ماه سال ۱۴۰۰ اعلام می‌شود. ثبت‌نام این آزمون از روز یکشنبه ۱۲ بهمن آغاز می‌شود و تا ۱۸ بهمن ادامه دارد.
به گفته این مقام مسئول، داوطلبان باید در موعد مقرر برای ثبت‌نام به سایت سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور مراجعه و اقدام به ثبت‌نام کنند.
زرین آمیزی اضافه کرد: زمان برگزاری کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی و کنکور کاردانی نظام جدید دانشگاه فنی‌وحرفه‌ای و موسسات غیرانتفاعی هنوز مشخص نشده است. به محض نهایی شدن تاریخ این آزمون‌ها اطلاع‌رسانی صورت خواهد گرفت.
گفتنی است، کنکورهای سراسری وزارت علوم به دلیل شیوع کرونا به تعویق افتاد و تاکنون و بعد از گذشت یک ماه از آغاز سال تحصیلی، نتیجه کنکور کاردانی نظام جدید دانشگاه فنی‌وحرفه‌ای و موسسات غیرانتفاعی اعلام شده است.
بنا به گفته مسئولان سازمان سنجش، نتیجه کنکور کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری تخصصی ناپیوسته هفته آخر مهر ماه ۹۹ و نتایج نهایی کنکور سراسری هفته اول آبان ماه اعلام می شود.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*ایشالا درآینده نزدیک کرونا کنترل بشه و آزمونا حضوری برگزارشن و بلایی رو که سر ما 99 ایی ها چه توی تعویق و چه توی سوالات کنکور آوردن تکرار نشه

بچه های 1400 همگی موفق باشین*

----------


## sibzamini

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zero_Horizon


ایشالا درآینده نزدیک کرونا کنترل بشه و آزمونا حضوری برگزارشن و بلایی رو که سر ما 99 ایی ها چه توی تعویق و چه توی سوالات کنکور آوردن تکرار نشه

بچه های 1400 همگی موفق باشین


فک کنم منظور از کنترل کاهش نسبت مبتلایان به بهبود یافتگان هستش البته یه عده متاسفانه جزو تلفات هم قرار میگرن ولی آدم باید دعا کنه واکسنش بیاد. وگرنه مرحله کنترل هم پایدار نیست وممکنه دوباره پس رفت بشه_

----------


## zhi.a

انگار همین دیروز بود ک اومده بودم دهم!
چ زود گذشت..... :Yahoo (4):  :12:

----------


## indomitable

بچها زمان کنکور زبان و هنر کی هست؟

----------


## Erfan_brian

> بچها زمان کنکور زبان و هنر کی هست؟


اگه مثل امسال ۴ روزه نباشه، زبان ۱۱ تیر بعد از ظهر و هنر ۱۰ تیر بعد از ظهر برگزار میشه ...

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

ریاضی و انسانی : پنج شنبه 10 تیر 1400 ساعت 8 صبح
هنر : پنج شنبه 10 تیر 1400 ساعت 15
تجربی : جمعه 11 تیر 1400 ساعت 8 صبح
زبان : جمعه 11 تیر 1400 ساعت 15

پ.ن : نکته جالبش این بود که طبق معمول آزمون های آزمایشی مثل قلم چی و گزینه دو از قبل میدونستن تاریخ آزمون کیه و طبق اون برنامه ریزی کرده بودن

----------


## SiiiiiiNA

بچه های 1400 خواهشا از الان خودتونو واسه همین تاریخ آماده کنین و برنامه ریزی تون واسه همین روزا باشه...
لطفا درس بگیرین از99 ، فکر تعویق و حاشیه های این مدلی هم نکنین چون فقط زمانتونو میسوزونین و اعصابتونو خورد میکنین
تایم عالی ایه و میتونین بهترین نتیجه رو بگیرین
برای همتون آرزوی موفقیت دارم
پ.ن:
یادش بخیر انگار همین دیروز بود تایم کنکور ما هم مشخص شده بود
چه زود گذشت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ArthurMorgan

یادش بخیر انگار همین دیروز بود که برای کنکور۹۹ استارت زدم.
خداروشکر که دوران کنکور تموم شد

----------


## NormaL

> بچه های 1400 خواهشا از الان خودتونو واسه همین تاریخ آماده کنین و برنامه ریزی تون واسه همین روزا باشه...
> لطفا درس بگیرین از99 ، فکر تعویق و حاشیه های این مدلی هم نکنین چون فقط زمانتونو میسوزونین و اعصابتونو خورد میکنین
> تایم عالی ایه و میتونین بهترین نتیجه رو بگیرین
> برای همتون آرزوی موفقیت دارم
> پ.ن:
> یادش بخیر انگار همین دیروز بود تایم کنکور ما هم مشخص شده بود
> چه زود گذشت


آخه سینا وقتی برا شما تاریخ کنکورو اعلام کردن کرونا نبود که :Yahoo (4): 
البته قصدم این نیست که بخوام خودمو درگیر حاشیه یا هر چیزی کنم یا اینکه بگم خب...تعویق میخوره پس نخونیم! نه!
فقط میخوام ببینم سازمان سنجش با چه منطقی میخواد کنکور امسال رو توی این تاریخ برگزار کنه
جدای از اینکه خیلی از مناطق به نحوه ی تدریس معلما و مجازی بودن تدریس و اینکه مثلا ابزار های دسترسی به فضای مجازی توی دسترس همه نبوده اعتراض میکنن، اینی که بیان الان تاریخ کنکورو با قاطعیت اعلام کنن هم دیگه خیلی زیادیه://

----------


## Unicorn_m

عه تاریخ کنکور معلوم شد؟!  :Yahoo (21): 
درست حدس زدم ۱۱ تیر کنکوره
یه لحظه استرس گرفتم و یاد پارسال افتادم...مزخرف ترین کنکور تاریخ بود ۹۹  :Yahoo (1): 
امیدوارم به هیچ وجه تکرار نشه اتفاقات پارسال

----------


## Anni

> ریاضی و انسانی : پنج شنبه 10 تیر 1400 ساعت 8 صبح
> هنر : پنج شنبه 10 تیر 1400 ساعت 15
> تجربی : جمعه 11 تیر 1400 ساعت 8 صبح
> زبان : جمعه 11 تیر 1400 ساعت 15
> 
> پ.ن : نکته جالبش این بود که طبق معمول آزمون های آزمایشی مثل قلم چی و گزینه دو از قبل میدونستن تاریخ آزمون کیه و طبق اون برنامه ریزی کرده بودن


ی نکته خیلی ظریف.. تاریخ کنکور سراسری هرسال ی روز جا ب جا میشه.. ولی واضحا دومین پنجشنبه و جمعه ی تیرماه هرساله.. اگه تعویق نخوره..
کنکور 98 قبل تعویق: 13 و 14 تیر
کنکور 99 قبل تعویق: 12 و 13 تیر
کنکور 00 تا الان: 10 و 11 تیر.. البته انتظار میرفت 11 و 12 تیر باشه ولی چون سال99 سال کبیسه اس 1 روز بیشتر تاریخش جلوافتاده
کنکور01 احتمالا: 9 و 10 تیر

----------


## SiiiiiiNA

> آخه سینا وقتی برا شما تاریخ کنکورو اعلام کردن کرونا نبود که
> البته قصدم این نیست که بخوام خودمو درگیر حاشیه یا هر چیزی کنم یا اینکه بگم خب...تعویق میخوره پس نخونیم! نه!
> فقط میخوام ببینم سازمان سنجش با چه منطقی میخواد کنکور امسال رو توی این تاریخ برگزار کنه
> جدای از اینکه خیلی از مناطق به نحوه ی تدریس معلما و مجازی بودن تدریس و اینکه مثلا ابزار های دسترسی به فضای مجازی توی دسترس همه نبوده اعتراض میکنن، اینی که بیان الان تاریخ کنکورو با قاطعیت اعلام کنن هم دیگه خیلی زیادیه://


همونطور که واسه مارو برگزار کرد :Yahoo (20): 
سازمان سنجشو دست کم میگیری؟
پروتکل هارو هم حرفشو دیگه نزنین که از وضعیت جاده چالوس میفهمین ، پس دیگه واسه 4 ساعت حرفی نمیمونه(از نظر اونا)
حالا اموزش امسال بهتره که حداقل یه برنامه ای ریختن واسه غیر حضوری 
بیچاره سال پیش بعضیا تموم نکرده بودن درسارو تا اسفند و مدارسم که کلا نمیدونستن چی کار کنن
در کل واقعا شرایط ناجوریه 
همه چی اوضاش داغونه حالا دیگه چه برسه به کنکور
پس بهانه به وفور هست
بشینینن بخونین ، اصلا هم به چیزی فکر نکنین
به خدا غیر حضوری نعمته 
چیه کلاسای مدرسه انصافا، همش بیخودی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> ی نکته خیلی ظریف.. تاریخ کنکور سراسری هرسال ی روز جا ب جا میشه.. ولی واضحا دومین پنجشنبه و جمعه ی تیرماه هرساله.. اگه تعویق نخوره..کنکور 98 قبل تعویق: 13 و 14 تیرکنکور 99 قبل تعویق: 12 و 13 تیرکنکور 00 تا الان: 10 و 11 تیر.. البته انتظار میرفت 11 و 12 تیر باشه ولی چون سال99 سال کبیسه اس 1 روز بیشتر تاریخش جلوافتادهکنکور01 احتمالا: 9 و 10 تیر


چون دو سه سال اخیر اینطور بوده دلیل نمیشه سالای بعدم اینطور باشه
بیشتر به زمانبندی مدارس ، زمان برگزاری نهایی و مناسبت های مختلف داره
مثلا  ماه رمضان تمام شده باشه ، روز پنج شنبه و جمعه مناسبت خاصی نباشه ، زمان انتخابات نباشه و ...
سال 94 : 21 و 22 خرداد
سال 95 : 24 و 25 تیر ( هفته چهارم تیر )
سال 96 :  15 و 16 تیر ( هفته سوم تیر )
سال 97 : 7 و 8 تیر
1401 هم 9 و 10 تیر نیست چون چهارشنبه و پنج شنبست

----------


## Gladiolus

> چون دو سه سال اخیر اینطور بوده دلیل نمیشه سالای بعدم اینطور باشه
> بیشتر به زمانبندی مدارس ، زمان برگزاری نهایی و مناسبت های مختلف داره
> مثلا  ماه رمضان تمام شده باشه ، روز پنج شنبه و جمعه مناسبت خاصی نباشه ، زمان انتخابات نباشه و ...
> سال 94 : 21 و 22 خرداد
> سال 95 : 24 و 25 تیر ( هفته چهارم تیر )
> سال 96 :  15 و 16 تیر ( هفته سوم تیر )
> سال 97 : 7 و 8 تیر
> سال بعدم انتخابات ریاست جمهوریه که احتمال داره بره دور دوم پس احتمالا کنکور هفته اول یا دوم تیر نیست اگه باشه هم 9 و 10 تیر نیست چون چهارشنبه و پنج شنبست


ریاست جمهوری امساله
۲۸ خرداد ۱۴۰۰

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> ریاست جمهوری امساله
> ۲۸ خرداد ۱۴۰۰


یه لحظه سالا رو قاطی کردم
درسته

----------


## Anni

> چون دو سه سال اخیر اینطور بوده دلیل نمیشه سالای بعدم اینطور باشه
> بیشتر به زمانبندی مدارس ، زمان برگزاری نهایی و مناسبت های مختلف داره
> مثلا  ماه رمضان تمام شده باشه ، روز پنج شنبه و جمعه مناسبت خاصی نباشه ، زمان انتخابات نباشه و ...
> سال 94 : 21 و 22 خرداد
> سال 95 : 24 و 25 تیر ( هفته چهارم تیر )
> سال 96 :  15 و 16 تیر ( هفته سوم تیر )
> سال 97 : 7 و 8 تیر
> 1401 هم 9 و 10 تیر نیست چون چهارشنبه و پنج شنبست


عاو.. خب من تسلیم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## NormaL

Up

----------

